# Fresh start



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

For weeks I waited after work, knowing that it would be there soon. And it never came. But Christmas did. So there I was, Christmas morning, left looking at a pile of presents trying to determine their contents. I opened and opened, and finally, there she was...a beautiful Iwata airbrush and compressor...all for me  My mom knew I was waiting for it to arrive... so she just had it sent to my sisters house instead!! Outsmarted me again!! I spent most of the day reading and eventually practicing, then working on some baits, and finally...PAINTING!!!! 
A maple glider, 5 1/2 inches long, shad pattern: 








And a PVC glider, 7 1/2 inches long, FT:


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm glad to hear old Santa was good to you!

Looks like you're already getting the hang of it. The lines on that perch pattern are very crisp and the blends are perfect!

Getting an airbrush is one of those things that puts you over the line. Lol, there is not turning back for you now, it's too late!

Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man that looks great! Like Vince said no turning back now! Man you got a nice set-up for sure! Watch out!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sending my blanks over for you to paint! It is going to be a fun winter watching you go! Keep up the great work!
John


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice! Lure making is a great way to pass the winter. I'm sure you'll have quite a collection by spring.

I got a new vice for Christmas. A small movable one (similar to what Tigger uses) that fits very well on my workbench.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

I've been trying to fine tune the use of masks to spray a good gill, and I think I'm gettin a little better. I really like the metallics of this carp pattern, and the ability to blend airbrush colors over the spray can colors.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Pretty un-newbie like results if you ask me. Great looking baits! The jointed perch is especially nice.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Super job man, I have to say though, I will miss the old spray bomb patterns! I was always impressed with the paint jobs you did with a rattle can.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That bottom one really pops! Big improvements!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Those are sweet.:B


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

Man, those really look great. 
I think the paint monkey has you in a headlock. You are now addicted.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Those baits look great!! The only way could look better would be with a few teeth marks in them!!!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice paint and finish, certainly sounds like you had a good Christmas,going to need some pint soon too.- Every time I see these holders it reminds me of those nasty 'Blue Swimmer' crabs we have here, looks like one has stolen one, and is scuttling away with it.pete


----------

